# Did the Asa drop the speed rule



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I hope so. Because my new setup will probably break 280......


----------



## myowndog (Jan 22, 2009)

nothing confirming this on the ASA website yet.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Where did you hear this???


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sure hope not.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

1 - Of all the complaints of the ASA 280 fps rule I feel sorry those who don't have the intelligence to build a competition setup that falls within the rules. (These guys would never make it in NASCAR)

2- Of course the vast majority, if not all, of those complaining don't compete anyway.

3 - Maybe not a base for accuracy, the last two times our club had the chronograph out for all shooters there were three bows that broke 280 fps. The average feet per second for all shooters was a whopping 258 fps. So speed bows haven't captured the hearts of a lot of people....or maybe they aren't building them for all out speed?


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

i like the 280 rule for men and open women.....along with the 260 for womens hunter...makes it who's the best at shooting and judging.......the good thing about bow speeds now is i can shoot a 100 r 125 grain tip and get it there, where we used to have to shoot a 2312 w/50 gr. points to get there...


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

well i guess it depends on where you live. at the shoots around here the fols are not shooting 260. most of them are shooting between 285 and 310. the asa i dont feel will drop the speed limit as thats what one of their big ideas of being founded on. now as far as the womens hunter being 260 making them judge thats not correct they shoot all known yardages.


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

I also like the 280 rule, it puts everyone on a level playing field.


----------



## Perazzi MX-8 (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's a novel idea, why don't they have an Open division in each class where there is no speed limit? Then maybe an educated decision can be made as to what the people's preference is based upon the number of entries per preference, and it would finally put this issue to bed.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Perazzi MX-8 said:


> Here's a novel idea, why don't they have an Open division in each class where there is no speed limit? Then maybe an educated decision can be made as to what the people's preference is based upon the number of entries per preference, and it would finally put this issue to bed.


Thats what every archery association needs....more classes!!!!ukey:

although I do see your point..because ultimately in the end you would be dropping classes. There is always the IBO if you wanna shoot without a speed limit. 

For me personally, I've never shot an ASA (I shoot IBO mainly because of where I live)...I hope to someday shoot the ASA shoots...I think shooting with a speed limit would be fun and challenging to build a set up that worked with a 280fps limit. :thumbs_up


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

there are too many classes now imo but i do think there is a place for an outlaw shoot what you bring if you have the stones to shoot it class. i think that would be a hoot.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

280 + 12= ASA If you want to shoot 300+ shoot IBO.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Per Mike Tyrell: There is no basis for this rumor with regard to any current ASA compound bow classes. The new CROSSBOW classes will have a higher speed limit, just as they did during their exhibition sessions this season.
[email protected]


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> 280 + 12= ASA If you want to shoot 300+ shoot IBO.


 280+12=ASA??? i thought it was 280+8=ASA...but then again i ain't been around asa long as you have...guess i ain't that old, eh??? :shade: so are you sayin you can fudge up to 292 fps?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Perazzi MX-8 said:


> Here's a novel idea, why don't they have an Open division in each class where there is no speed limit? Then maybe an educated decision can be made as to what the people's preference is based upon the number of entries per preference, and it would finally put this issue to bed.


Ask ASA members and the answer is already there. See the growing membership totals and you can see the same answer.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Bubba Dean said:


> 280 + 12= ASA If you want to shoot 300+ shoot IBO.


well said


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bubba Dean said:


> 280 + 12= ASA If you want to shoot 300+ shoot IBO.





carlosii said:


> 280+12=ASA??? i thought it was 280+8=ASA...but then again i ain't been around asa long as you have...guess i ain't that old, eh??? :shade: so are you sayin you can fudge up to 292 fps?


carlsoii is older than SonnyThomas. :smile:


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

some of the state qualifiers are 1/2 known and 1/2 unknown around here


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Perazzi MX-8 said:


> Here's a novel idea, why don't they have an Open division in each class where there is no speed limit? Then maybe an educated decision can be made as to what the people's preference is based upon the number of entries per preference, and it would finally put this issue to bed.


You're onto something here. Lets add another shooting class to competitions that already have 10 too many shooting classes.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Eliminating the speed limits is flat out stupid. Speed limits allow people to shoot on a level playing field and allow for more than just arrow speed to factor in to good shooting. If you don't like it don't shoot ASA. I like it and well . . . I shoot ASA.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> 280+12=ASA??? i thought it was 280+8=ASA...but then again i ain't been around asa long as you have...guess i ain't that old, eh??? :shade: so are you sayin you can fudge up to 292 fps?


I guess you have to had shot ASA for a while to know what that means. The 280fps...and 12s...= ASA...This was a motto before ibo had their 11 ring.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Tim thanks for the help. I try to help the youngsters like Carlosii but there is too much of a generation gap.:smile::jksign:


----------



## Perazzi MX-8 (Nov 23, 2005)

I guess that I should have known better than to voice my opinion! Isn't this Archerytalk great?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> Tim thanks for the help. I try to help the youngsters like Carlosii but there is too much of a generation gap.:smile::jksign:


Dan....not a problem.....We, sometimes have to help those youngins in understanding .


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

trimantrekokc said:


> some of the state qualifiers are 1/2 known and 1/2 unknown around here




Just wondering, but what does that have to do with the subject matter of this thread????


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I find it funny everytime people complain about the Asa speed restrictions. Do you know alot of the open pros shoot 68+lbs of draw weight and their bow makes legal speed.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

280 fps is fine. I don't want to miss them any faster than that!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> I* guess you have to had shot ASA for a while to know what that means.* The 280fps...and 12s...= ASA...This was a motto before ibo had their 11 ring.


...and i'm still waiting to learn the secret handshake too...


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Perazzi- Rules are rules. The 280 speed limit is an ASA rule. Having an Outlaw class would be like the NFL playing one quarter a game as flag football for those who don't like tackling.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

It might not be a bad thing to try out an outlaw class at one of the ASA's. No speed limit, shoot what you bring, unknown yardage out to 60 yards and only "ONE CLASS" added. See how many of the IBO'ers show up. It would solve the debate for one side or the other.

I for one like the 280 rule.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> I find it funny everytime people complain about the Asa speed restrictions. Do you know alot of the open pros shoot 68+lbs of draw weight and their bow makes legal speed.


Good point.

I'd take a 360+ gr arrow going 285 over a 275-280gr arrow going 285 any day of the week.

Just because a bow can send an arrow 340 fps, doesn't mean it NEEDS to.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3rdplace said:


> It might not be a bad thing to try out an outlaw class at one of the ASA's. No speed limit, shoot what you bring, unknown yardage out to 60 yards and only "ONE CLASS" added. See how many of the IBO'ers show up. It would solve the debate for one side or the other.
> 
> I for one like the 280 rule.



They had an outlaw class, in Michigan (fed level) because they all wanted that, and said they would shoot. 
Well, after Vince ran the outlaw class....It had less shooters then the open 'a' class in michigan....and the open 'a' shooters shot better scores. as well.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

3rd Place- The outlaw class still would not draw the IBO shooters from up here because the travel distance would still be the same. They always have an excuse for not shooting ASA....if it is not the speed limit then it is the time and travel.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know alot of people who have bows that they don"t to shoot 68+pounds to get 280ft/sec. I can get 280ft/sec. at 60# and 400grain arrow. I even know of some of the women that would not have any problem hitting 280ft/sec. with their bow.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> 3rd Place- The outlaw class still would not draw the IBO shooters from up here because the travel distance would still be the same. They always have an excuse for not shooting ASA....if it is not the speed limit then it is the time and travel.


I know that is why I mentioned it. Just wanted to take one of the excuses away.:wink:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

markb317 said:


> I know alot of people who have bows that they don"t to shoot 68+pounds to get 280ft/sec. I can get 280ft/sec. at 60# and 400grain arrow. I even know of some of the women that would not have any problem hitting 280ft/sec. with their bow.


You are correct, but the point I was trying to make is people complain they have to slow their bows down. It's not slowing it down, it's making it more accurate and the arrow maintains the speed longer. I shoot at 62lbs w a 385 grn arrow to get to 280. My wife has to shoot a 320grn arrow to get down to 260fps for womens hunter, she is a 26in draw and 50 lbs. I hope Asa never changes the speed rule, it brings in another skill that has to be honed and practiced. Yes shooting a bow at 320 fps still makes judging important, but not as much important.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

the speed freaks think that fast bows are the answer- if your yardage and form sucks then fat shafts,speed or anything else will not cover it up you cant buy this sport!


----------

